# Best page for statewide resort totals?



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

WHat page do you open for quick glance resort totals?

Emphasis on early and updated reporting.

Headed to copper right now for 8 inches (or 4 depending on which page you look at)


Dave


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

I use this sometimes. I hope the link works:

http://www.rsn.com/snow/welcome.html?page=state&name=CO&bc=H^SI


----------



## Yonder_River (Feb 6, 2004)

www.coloradoski.com has updates at 6am and 2pm.


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

http://www.snowalarm.com/reports.php?display_region=Colorado

This is the most full featured I've seen. Updated several times a day. Displays discrepancies between what the resort reports and what other sources report. Cams. Alarms. Radar, satellite, and other weather forecasting tools. Developed in Fort Collins by Marty Bell and Mike Weissbluth, two well respected local skiers/kayakers/meteorologists.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Thanks.


----------



## danger (Oct 13, 2003)

http://www.weather.com/activities/recreation/ski/domesticdeepstuff.html


----------

